# Shot by a Bee Bee Gun!!!



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello All, my latest pigeon rescue is one who had a bum left leg... after his initial exam, we thought he may have a dislocation or a break that we couldn't feel. His hip area was swollen and he has no use of his left leg. I took him to the vet and it was confirmed that he was shot by a Bee Bee Gun!!! he is doing very well despite the wrongdoings of some dork-o-witz with the sensitivity of an ice cube... hmph... Anyhow, he is quarantined next to Hey-So, the lost racer and they are truly hitting it off! We need a Hey name to fit! I will take a photo asap.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Have you read, or did you follow this saga:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=19273

It's like that.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cricket said:


> Hello All, my latest pigeon rescue is one who had a bum left leg... after his initial exam, we thought he may have a dislocation or a break that we couldn't feel. His hip area was swollen and he has no use of his left leg. I took him to the vet and it was confirmed that he was shot by a Bee Bee Gun!!! he is doing very well despite the wrongdoings of some dork-o-witz with the sensitivity of an ice cube... hmph... Anyhow, he is quarantined next to Hey-So, the lost racer and they are truly hitting it off! We need a Hey name to fit! I will take a photo asap.



Hey, Cricket, glad you scooped this one up. Did the 
vet get the BB pellet out or is this planned for the future? Glad he's making
a hit in the social circles at your place and feeling at home. 
A "Hey name"? hmmm how bout Hae-beus? I know there should
be an extra 'b' in there somewhere, shouldn' there?

fp


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I couldn't read all those pages right now Pidgey... I scanned some though. No time, I have other babies on 20 minute schedules! Eeek! This pigeon has swelling in the upper region of his left hip area, it subsided some in one day and then it started to bleed from the hole that was well hidden under his feathers. My vet said he pulled unidentifiable "stuff" out from that hole along with feathers!!! I am cleaning the wound with Novalsan a few times a day and it is already looking wonderful, however, the leg has nerve damage. I will be bringing him back in a few days for an x-ray to determine if a Bee Bee pellet is still in his side. Could he get lead poisoning from this? I had a rehab duck once who had ingested lead pellets and ended up with poisoning. Ugh.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cricket said:


> ..... Could he get lead poisoning from this? I had a rehab duck once who had ingested lead pellets and ended up with poisoning. Ugh.


If it's indeed a lead pellet. Good luck, Cricket, I sure hope everything works
out well for this bird, seems like they've already been through more than enough. Their luck took a turn for the better when they fell in your care,
that's for sure.

fp


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks fp... I'm trying over here... I just tried to load a photo and it was too big... funny cause the other day my photos fit fine. I don't understand how that changed! argh.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

*Hey-B*

Yeah! I did it!!! hee hee... sorry it is not a better photo, but at least I got one uploaded!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

That pigeon reminds me of my pigeon Heel-Toe! Its it quite cute though


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Is there something wrong with its foot. It seems to be lifting it


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

warriec said:


> Is there something wrong with its foot. It seems to be lifting it


See the post above. Cricket said the bird has nerve damage in it's leg. That's probably why it's holding it curled like that.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes, he has nerve damage due to the shot in the leg. He goes for an x-ray next week to determine if he has anything in his leg to take out... he is in love though, so he does not mind the leg thing for now. I put the two quarantines together in one cage and they preened eachother right away.... ahhhhwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that oughta' cover the "desire to live" part. Sometimes, that's the best medicine.

Pidgey


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

lets hope that his get gets better. Hopefully he will pair up with the other pij in quarantine


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

They are an official couple... now if he only had a NAME! (officially)


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hopalong Cassidy?

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What's the matter with *Hey-B?*  

Hey-Hop??

Wishing him ALL the best, Cricket!!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all and continued positive updates!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Could he get lead poisoning from this?


The vets that I have consulted (at different practices, one an avian expert) said that they don't get lead poisoning unless the bullet goes in the crop.

I have one that has similar damage in the upper thigh and two more with leg injuries lower down. All the injuries appear to have a human cause.

One had his leg so badly injured that the vet intended to amputate but put him on a course of antibiotics first. I wish I had taken a photo, because now he just has a lump on his foot. He is walking on the bad leg with no sign of discomfort and has even attracted a hen who is from the same flock and will be released with him.

Another, the one with the wound high up the thigh was also going to have an amputation. The lower leg dangled at an angle across the body and the vet said that the upper leg was dislocated. I didn't put a cast on because of the dislocation, but when the pigeon had rested in comfort I found that his lower leg was functional again but it was still at an angle to his body, pointing inwards . He uses it a bit for balance. I am wondering now whether it could have been set so that it pointed in the right direction.

My point is that pigeons have amazing powers of recovery which should always be taken into account despite a dismal prognosis.

Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> The vets that I have consulted (at different practices, one an avian expert) said that they don't get lead poisoning unless the bullet goes in the crop.
> 
> Cynthia


Very interesting that only a crop wound would cause lead poisoning, Cynthia.
This is good to know, thanks for sharing that.

fp


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes, that is what my vet had stated... he is not interested in doing an x-ray this soon, I guess he is busy over the holiday so we will wait. This guy has a gal and gets around on the leg for the most part, problem is that the foot is turned backwards so he is walking on his ankle. We will try putting it in a splint, but I am not too sure since it is nerve damage. I agree though Cynthia, time can prove to supply us with miracles! We will watch him closely. I'm now wondering when he and his woman can go in the loft???? I started them on Sulmet for the coccidia and that will take 5 days... so maybe after that treatment? I worry about his getting around and away from any bullying. Hey-B is what he finally acquired as a name. The lost racer female is Hey-So. Thanks for all of your input all!


----------

